# Asons price list



## Stateline

anyone have it?


----------



## hammerhead

I'm am curious also.


----------



## REO2Rentals

Same here:thumbup:


----------



## ctquietcorner

This is the CT price list for Asons. This is what you get paid there are no discounts. 

Yup not as much as 5 brothers or others, but as long as you take the correct photos and fill out all bids and PCR sheets right the first time you are paid two days after you upload the information into their system. So far my husband is grossing $1000+ a week from them. We will see how much work is given during the winter.

​*Service Item *
*Qualification *
*Tier 1 *
*Security *
** *
*Final Price *
Rekey (Handset only) 
Per lock 
$ 23.00 
Rekey (Handset & Deadbolt) 
Per door 
$ 35.00 
Install lockbox 
$ 20.00 
Install hasp/padlock 
Per lock 
$ 18.00 
Install slider lock 
Per lock 
$ 8.00 
Secure pool (board- HUD specs) 
Per square foot 
$ 1.90 
Secure pool (safety cover) 
$ 500.00 
Secure hot tub/spa 
Per cover 
$ 25.00 
Window boarding – 1/2" 
Per united inch 
$ 0.55 
Window boarding – 5/8" 
Per united inch 
$ 0.60 
Window boarding – 3/4" 
Per united inch 
$ 0.70 
Window re-glazing 
Per united inch 
$ 0.80 
Security door, hasp, padlock 
Per united inch 
$ 0.75 
Tarp Roof 
Per square foot 
$ 0.60 
*Safety *
Handrail (prefinished) 
Per linear foot 
$ 5.00 
Handrail (2x4) 
Per linear foot 
$ 4.00 
Discoloration (mold - treat w/bleach) 
Per square foot 
$ 0.45 
Discoloration (mold - paint w/kilz) 
Per square foot 
$ 0.45 
*Debris Removal *
Household debris removal 
Per cubic yard 
$ 28.00 
Appliance removal 
Per appliance 
$ 40.00 
Vehicle removal 
Per vehicle 
$ 100.00 
Paint removal (presale only) 
Per can 
$ 5.00 
Tire removal (presale only) 
Per tire 
$ 7.50 
Pest infestation (bug bomb up to 2500sqft) 
Per treatment 
$ 70.00 
*Cleaning *
Initial clean (broom swept) 
Per property 
$ 75.00 
Initial clean (white glove) 
Per property 
$ 120.00 
Monthly clean (refresh) 
Per property 
$ 35.00 
*Winterization/De-winterization *
Dry 
One unit 
$ 70.00 
Dry 
Additional units 
$ 40.00 
Steam 
One unit 
$ 100.00 
Steam 
Additional units 
$ 50.00 
Wet (radiant) 
One unit 
$ 110.00 
Wet (radiant) 
Additional units 
$ 65.00 
De-winterization – Dry 
$ 60.00 
De-winterization – Steam 
$ 70.00


----------



## ctquietcorner

De-winterization – Wet (radiant) 
$ 80.00 
*Mechanicals *
Dehumidifier (30 pt.) 
Per unit 
$ 200.00 
Dehumidifier (45 pt.) 
Per unit 
$ 225.00 
Sump pump 
Per unit 
$ 190.00 
Smoke detector 
Per unit 
$ 20.00 
Carbon monoxide detector 
Per unit 
$ 30.00 
Outlet cover 
Per unit 
$ 1.70 
Service panel cover (Breaker box) 
Per unit 
$ 28.00 
Cap gas line 
Per unit 
$ 5.00 
Cap bare wires 
Per electrical box 
$ 1.75 
*Yard Maintenance *
Initial - Standard 
0-15,000sqft 
$ 45.00 
Initial 
15 - 25,000sqft 
$ 55.00 
Initial 
25,000 - 1 acre 
$ 65.00 
Initial - Premium 
0-15,000sqft 
$ 80.00 
Initial 
15 - 25,000sqft 
$ 90.00 
Initial 
25,000 - 1 acre 
$ 100.00 
Recut 
0-15,000sqft 
$ 30.00 
Recut 
15 - 25,000sqft 
$ 40.00 
Recut 
25,000 - 1 acre 
$ 50.00 
Shrub pruning 
Per property 
$ 40.00 
Snow removal (drive/walkways) 
Per property 
$ 45.00 
*Inspections *
HUD Property Inspection Report 
n/a 
Bid 
$ 25.00 
*Other *
Trip fee 
$ 25.00 ​


----------



## jjw property managemet

Stateline said:


> anyone have it?


the rates are horrible......if you take you gas and taxes and meterials what is the gross. how many jobs do you have to complete. to make money.

we are doing work for a company for the NJ and CT area and we are looking for contractors, we pay in 72 hours.

we pay for

initials
--------

cut grass
clean
debris

$350.00

same work Asons have.... go figure


----------



## GPPNJ

the rates are horrible......if you take you gas and taxes and meterials what is the gross. how many jobs do you have to complete. to make money. we are doing work for a company for the NJ and CT area and we are looking for contractors, we pay in 72 hours.


Send me your rates


----------



## GPPNJ

jjw property managemet said:


> the rates are horrible......if you take you gas and taxes and meterials what is the gross. how many jobs do you have to complete. to make money.
> 
> we are doing work for a company for the NJ and CT area and we are looking for contractors, we pay in 72 hours.
> 
> we pay for
> 
> initials
> --------
> 
> cut grass
> clean
> debris
> 
> $350.00
> 
> same work Asons have.... go figure





Rates Please!


----------



## Framer1901

Is that $350 rate for HUD homes? If it is, when we stopped doing HUD stuff, you could use a Ford Escort as a work vehicle almost - all were less than 5cy and most relatively clean. The lawns typically sucked especially in the spring with leaves but it all leveled out. We quit cause volume went to nothing.


----------



## PPPrincessNOT

Ill have to find my price sheet... The prices I have are different then yours. And they pay within 24 hours of when you turn in a wo. Give or take. If I turn in a job by 11am its on that days pay sheet.
we use them for filler stuff and still average 8-10k a week...


----------



## melmatrix

Just started working for asons. There not bad at all and pay the next day what's your rates cause asonns is better then a lot of companies


----------



## tvproperty

Jjw my email is [email protected]. I am looking for work in nj.


----------



## SJPI

*ASONS 2.3 million in upgrades*

Hey ASONS you're welcome! By paying your hard working vendors next to nothing you invested 2.3 million in your headquarters...and everyone who states "well you signed the contract" you're correct. I'm disgusted with this whole industry because ASONS is one of the "best" in the business. How sad is that?


----------



## Framer1901

People are forcing sub contractors to work? That sounds like slavery to me.


----------



## allure9121

8 to 10 k a week and :mellow:it is filler work.?


----------



## PPPrincessNOT

allure9121 said:


> 8 to 10 k a week and :mellow:it is filler work.?


we run 20+ crews we do mainly repairs for them or bigger exterior jobs out in the boonies. but yes we primarily do rehabs so their stuff is filler for us when we are slower


----------



## melmatrix

Listen I rather do work for asons any day I get my money asap why are you guys talking craP about them I don't have any issues


----------



## Framer1901

PPPrincessNOT said:


> we run 20+ crews we do mainly repairs for them or bigger exterior jobs out in the boonies. but yes we primarily do rehabs so their stuff is filler for us when we are slower


Not knocking anything here but 20 crews doing 10k a week is not something I'd be bragging about - that's 500 per crew per week. I certainly hope you have some number mixed up.......


----------



## PPPrincessNOT

Framer1901 said:


> Not knocking anything here but 20 crews doing 10k a week is not something I'd be bragging about - that's 500 per crew per week. I certainly hope you have some number mixed up.......


 
no sorry... Maybe I didn't type it right..
We run 20+ crews a week doing rehabs and repairs. We use Asons for filler work when needed and from them we do only 10k. We do well over that with the rehab work.
Didn't mean it to sound like we were bragging either sorry if it came across that way


----------



## Framer1901

PPPrincessNOT said:


> no sorry... Maybe I didn't type it right..
> We run 20+ crews a week doing rehabs and repairs. We use Asons for filler work when needed and from them we do only 10k. We do well over that with the rehab work.
> Didn't mean it to sound like we were bragging either sorry if it came across that way


I thought there was a typo, now 8 or 10k in filler work, that's doing some work. Congratulations for staying on top of the ever changing business, sometimes I wonder where we went wrong in this but happy with the long term decisions we made.

Not being nosy, just curious. How many people do you have on payroll? Are you acting more as a regional (subbing out most of your work) or are you using subbs to fill in the voids?


----------



## Framer1901

And no - I didn't think you were bragging and not trying to "set" you up with those questions, just curious is all.


----------



## PPPrincessNOT

we sub nothing... we have about 60 on actual payroll. then me and my oldest daughter run the office...my sons work with us weekends and when home from the expensive colleges mom gets to pay for. We have a few part timers and what not that's it.......
we constantly morph.. lol I think its cuz we get bored easy:lol: not cuz we were smart or anything... weve taken ALOT of lumps as well....


----------



## drhuey

been doing work for asons fro a few weeks now and really like them good pay


----------



## melmatrix

Dr huey I agree there the best company I work for they been loading me up plus the pay is good and they pay no later theN 2 days never any issues and if I disagree. With pay they always correct it


----------



## drhuey

Yes they treat the contractors good


----------



## Framer1901

:icon_eek::icon_eek::icon_eek: - wow, the patience you must have, hats off to you!!


PPPrincessNOT said:


> we sub nothing... we have about 60 on actual payroll. then me and my oldest daughter run the office...my sons work with us weekends and when home from the expensive colleges mom gets to pay for. We have a few part timers and what not that's it.......
> we constantly morph.. lol I think its cuz we get bored easy:lol: not cuz we were smart or anything... weve taken ALOT of lumps as well....


----------



## PPPrincessNOT

Framer1901 said:


> :icon_eek::icon_eek::icon_eek: - wow, the patience you must have, hats off to you!!


 I dunno about patience... by the end of the day I just wanna strangle people.. 
and drown myself in adult beverages..


----------



## SANTYY30

*ar u serious*

Horrible prices, good luck securing a pool with $500 dollars, a 16x 32 is just $552 and that's just the price of the cover.


----------



## MidWestSwindler

*Asons*

So, what's the good word with ASONS these days. I know these posts are from just last year but these companies are constantly changing daily.

Thanks in advance for an update!


----------



## IPS

*Blm Asons*

So I went by a house I used to have as a pp grass only account for SG. It seams that the property has now went to BLM. I suppose it could have been a HUD home all along or just conveyed to hud? But anyway I go to check the postings on the window. And it says under Mgmt of BLM, but also serviced by Asons. I am assuming that Asons is getting its work from BLM? And the poor bloke servicing the house drives from out of state because I saw his truck there one day. Those prices must be horrible!?! Anyone know is Asons a regional for BLM?


----------



## madxtreme01

IPS said:


> So I went by a house I used to have as a pp grass only account for SG. It seams that the property has now went to BLM. I suppose it could have been a HUD home all along or just conveyed to hud? But anyway I go to check the postings on the window. And it says under Mgmt of BLM, but also serviced by Asons. I am assuming that Asons is getting its work from BLM? And the poor bloke servicing the house drives from out of state because I saw his truck there one day. Those prices must be horrible!?! Anyone know is Asons a regional for BLM?



ASONS has lost the hud contract to BLM, and in some states Asons is getting work from BLM to service the properties. I don't know how bad the pricing is from asons under BLM, but there is a thread here for BLM direct pricing and it is awful. I had told them that their pricing was some of the lowest I had ever seen and is your pricing negotiable, I was told yes, the manager will contact you to discuss, that was 2 weeks ago and of course I didn't receive a call.


----------



## JoeInPI

Oh yeah, Asons is farming out BLM work. It's pretty much the same list as A2Z is crapping out. $30 for any lawn, $30 per snow push for any driveway, etc.

Same explanation- They are bound by the BLM price list, trying to improve, yawn yawn yawn.


----------



## JoeInPI

Oh yeah, Asons is farming out BLM work. It's pretty much the same list as A2Z is crapping out.

Same explanation- They are bound by the BLM price list, trying to improve, yawn yawn yawn.


----------



## ctquietcorner

The pricing is bad and the contractors are jumping boat. Though I am working with a local realtor to get my husband away from the regionals/nationals he still does a little work for Asons. They called him twice with "needs to be completed today" work which was impossible as he already had his day booked.
The lady he spoke with stated they are losing contractors left and right due to the crappy pricing and are not sure if BLM will keep them because of it.
Oh and Asons does not do the inspections for HUD/BLM they are using a company called JGM.


----------



## JoeInPI

Right- JGM is doing inspections on the houses up here, so they're seeing a lot of houses that aren't being serviced because Asons, A2Z, and BLM won't pay an actual wage.

From A2Z today- made me laugh... LOL!



> We regret to inform you all that contract negotiations have stalled with BLM, and as of now we will not be receiving work orders for HUD properties.
> 
> All of us at the Dublin office want to thank you for your interest and all of the enthusiastic responses we received. Unfortunately, we were unable to come to a satisfactory arrangement with BLM for all parties to be profitable.
> 
> Our corporate office services several smaller contracts that perform everything from pre-conveyance work, seasonal lawn cuts, preservation work, to various kinds of inspections. These prices will of course all vary by client, however, if you receive a work order and have questions please contact [email protected].
> 
> If anything with the BLM contract should ever change we will certainly let you know.
> 
> This will be the last day for the Dublin office staff, we all wish you well on your future endeavors! We regret to inform you all that contract negotiations have stalled with BLM, and as of now we will not be receiving work orders for HUD properties.
> 
> All of us at the Dublin office want to thank you for your interest and all of the enthusiastic responses we received. Unfortunately, we were unable to come to a satisfactory arrangement with BLM for all parties to be profitable.
> 
> Our corporate office services several smaller contracts that perform everything from pre-conveyance work, seasonal lawn cuts, preservation work, to various kinds of inspections. These prices will of course all vary by client, however, if you receive a work order and have questions please contact [email protected].
> 
> If anything with the BLM contract should ever change we will certainly let you know.
> 
> This will be the last day for the Dublin office staff, we all wish you well on your future endeavors!



Not really necessary to contact me. Ha ha!


----------



## david

*Hi*

I have asked for an updated price list from 2 coordinators and no reply back yet,hmmmmm.


----------



## david

*Hi*

Ct that pricelist you gave is not national average,im sure its different in every state because here they dont even pay a cu yd what you stated.


----------



## ctquietcorner

david said:


> Ct that pricelist you gave is not national average,im sure its different in every state because here they dont even pay a cu yd what you stated.


That is an old price list from 2013. This is the new CT price list.

​ *Security *
* * *
* Final Price *
 Rekey (Handset only) 
 Per lock 
 $ 23.00 
 Rekey (Handset & Deadbolt) 
 Per door 
 $ 35.00 
 Install lockbox 
 $ 20.00 
 Install hasp/padlock 
 Per lock 
 $ 18.00 
 Install slider lock 
 Per lock 
 $ 8.00 
 Secure pool (board- HUD specs) 
 Per square foot 
 $ 1.90 
 Secure pool (safety cover) 
BID 
 Secure hot tub/spa 
 Per cover 
 $ 25.00 
 Window boarding – 1/2" 
 Per united inch 
 $ 0.55 
 Window boarding – 5/8" 
 Per united inch 
 $ 0.60 
 Window boarding – 3/4" 
 Per united inch 
 $ 0.70 
 Window re-glazing 
 Per united inch 
 $ 0.80 
 Security door, hasp, padlock 
 Per united inch 
 $ 0.75 
 Tarp Roof 
 Per square foot 
 $ 0.60 
* Safety *
 Handrail (prefinished) 
 Per linear foot 
 $ 5.00 
 Handrail (2x4) 
 Per linear foot 
 $ 4.00 
 Discoloration (mold - treat w/bleach) 
 Per square foot 
 $ 0.45 
 Discoloration (mold - paint w/kilz) 
 Per square foot 
 $ 0.45 
* Debris Removal *
 Household debris removal 
 Per cubic yard 
 $ 20.00 
 Appliance removal 
 Per appliance 
 $ 40.00 
 Vehicle removal 
 Per vehicle 
 $ 100.00 
 Paint removal (presale only) 
 Per can 
 $ 5.00 
 Tire removal (presale only) 
 Per tire 
 $ 7.50 
 Pest infestation (bug bomb up to 2500sqft) 
 Per treatment 
 $ 70.00 
* Cleaning *
 Initial clean (broom swept) 
 Per property 
 $ 75.00 
 Initial clean (white glove standard) 
 Per property 
 $ 80.00 
 Initial clean (white glove premium) 
 Per property 
 $ 120.00 
 Monthly clean (refresh) 
 Per property 
 $ 35.00 
* Winterization/De-winterization *
 Winterization ( When not part of the HPIR) 
 Per property 
 $ 55.00 
 Dry 
 One unit 
 $ 70.00 
 Dry 
 Additional units 
 $ 40.00 
 Steam 
 One unit 
 $ 100.00 
 Steam 
 Additional units 
 $ 50.00 
 Wet (radiant) 
 One unit 
 $ 110.00 
 Wet (radiant) 
 Additional units 
 $ 65.00


----------



## ctquietcorner

* ASONS DOES NOT TAKE A DISCOUNT ON THESE PAYOUTS​ *  De-winterization – Dry 
 $ 60.00 
 De-winterization – Steam 
 $ 70.00 
 De-winterization – Wet (radiant) 
 $ 80.00 
* Mechanicals *
 Dehumidifier (30 pt.) 
 Per unit 
 $ 200.00 
 Dehumidifier (45 pt.) 
 Per unit 
 $ 225.00 
 Sump pump 
 Per unit 
 $ 190.00 
 Smoke detector 
 Per unit 
 $ 20.00 
 Carbon monoxide detector 
 Per unit 
 $ 30.00 
 Outlet cover 
 Per unit 
 $ 1.70 
 Service panel cover (Breaker box) 
 Per unit 
 $ 28.00 
 Cap gas line 
 Per unit 
 $ 5.00 
 Cap bare wires 
 Per electrical box 
 $ 1.75 
* Yard Maintenance *
 Initial – Level 1 
 0-1 acre 
 $ 45.00 
 Initial – Level 2 
 0-15,000sqft 
 $ 45.00 
 Initial – Level 2 
 15 - 25,000sqft 
 $ 55.00 
 Initial – Level 2 
 25,000 - 1 acre 
 $ 65.00 
 Initial - Level 3 
 0-15,000sqft 
 $ 80.00 
 Initial – Level 3 
 15 - 25,000sqft 
 $ 90.00 
 Initial – Level 3 
 25,000 - 1 acre 
 $ 100.00 
 Recut – Level 1 
 0-1 acre 
 $ 30.00 
 Recut – Level 2 
 0-15,000sqft 
 $ 30.00 
 Recut – Level 2 
 15 - 25,000sqft 
 $ 40.00 
 Recut – Level 2 
 25,000 - 1 acre 
 $ 50.00 
 Recut – Level 3 
 0-15,000sqft 
 $ 30.00 
 Recut – Level 3 
 15 - 25,000sqft 
 $ 40.00 
 Recut – Level 3 
 25,000 - 1 acre 
 $ 50.00 
 Shrub pruning 
 Per property 
 $ 40.00 
 Snow removal (drive/walkways) 
 Per property 
 $ 30.00 
* Inspections *
 HUD Property Inspection Report 
n/a 
 Bid 
 $ 25.00 
* Other *
 Trip fee 
 $ 25.00


----------

